# 2009 Altima won't pick up speed up hill



## RoRo28 (Aug 22, 2013)

About a month ago I attempted to go to Vegas from Los Angeles, while driving up hill near Barstow my car started to slow down from about 70 mph to around 40 mph. Once I got passed the hill, my car ran perfectly fine until I got to the next up hill. At that point, since I was unsure what was wrong with the car, I turned back and drove it straight to the dealer. The mechanic at the dealer ran it thru their machine & according to them, there is nothing wrong. So I took their word and tried taking the trip again. So this last weekend I headed back to Vegas and again I had the same problem. To add some background, a week before the initial trip I had taken my car to the dealer for a recall on the intake manifold. On the initial trip the car was making a whirring/buzzing sound. On the second trip, there was no obvious noise. When the dealer ran the car thru their machine, the mechanic supposedly double checked the recall work that they had done. Does any one have any ideas on what this problem could be? I would like to get this resolved before it starts affecting my day to day commute. Please help!!! BTW- This is a 4cylinder and has about 95,000 miles on it:waving:


----------



## beadaholic (Sep 21, 2013)

I had something similar happen recently to mine, it was the camshaft sensor that needed to be changed. I did the right and left one, and poof the problem went away. Mine would crawl up a hill, at about 2 miles to hours....otherwise it would do flat roads just fine....


----------

